# Advice requested



## Hockeytown9 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all, I am looking at my first used snowblower here in Colorado and was wanting to get some advice. I am new to snowblowers but I have narrowed them down to four, but can keep looking if there are better options.

1. Ariens 932105 some minor wear

2. Craftsman 26” red decent shape

3. Craftsman 9hp 26” green track kinda beat up

4. Yard Machine 10hp 26” green good shape 

Any of these stick out as a good option? Thanks in advance, much appreciated.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Hockeytown9 said:


> Hi all, I am looking at my first used snowblower here in Colorado and was wanting to get some advice. I am new to snowblowers but I have narrowed them down to four, but can keep looking if there are better options.
> 
> 1. Ariens 932105 some minor wear
> 
> ...



ariens by a mile thats the full size bucket 23 high 16 inch rakes
when i find 1 of those all buy it for my lil blower and sell the st824


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what I did was pick up a free Honda at the end of someone's driveway and then joined this forum to find out how to service and repair.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd also vote for the Ariens. I've had 2 Ariens (an ST824, and my current 1024 Pro), they are both easily better than my previous MTD. Better built, and better designed.


----------



## Vikki07 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. but I'm also looking for a snow blower. I moved into the house and now I need this thing. I have never used a snow blower before, and I don’t know what to look for. I read different reviews, such this one https://homeexpertreviews.com/best-electric-snow-blower/, and looked at the review on YouTube. But I would like to hear real reviews. Which snowblower is better and more convenient to use for a beginner?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Vikki07 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. but I'm also looking for a snow blower. I moved into the house and now I need this thing. I have never used a snow blower before, and I don’t know what to look for. I read different reviews, such this one https://homeexpertreviews.com/best-electric-snow-blower/, and looked at the review on YouTube. But I would like to hear real reviews. Which snowblower is better and more convenient to use for a beginner?



It would help to know how much area you are planning to clear, where are you located. how level is your terrain, what is the surface composition, and do you have a place to throw the snow.


I would start by looking at the Big 3 - Honda, Ariens and Toro.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Definitely the Ariens IMHO. :wink2:

.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Ariens. . . Of the ones you listed. See if you can find a Toro as well. Both Ariens and Toro are good machines that have a strong following. The others will probably disappoint.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if possible i would try looking for one with an OHV engine. it is not a big deal but i find they are generally a lot better on fuel and pretty powerful.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I think you will find the Ariens machine will be easiest to get parts for. Craftsman changes suppliers frequently and parts for older machines can be a bit hard to find. 

The fact that Sears is out of business in Canada, and is on life support in the USA means you probably won't get much support from them, and whoever has take over the Craftsman brand may not be worrying too much about older Craftsman machine parts. I might be wrong on the parts support by the new owner in the ISA,, but I do know that I could not find Craftsman parts for my machine even when Sears Canada was still around. Fortunately for me, my machine is actually a Husqvarna and some parts are available from them and Poulan.


----------

